# Wife's cruze sneezed oil



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before going any further, pull the dip stick out and verify there are two complete, uncracked, rubber grommets on the bottom of it. I had one fail in my 2012 and got a similar spray pattern.

Welcome to Cruzetalk and gesundheit.


----------



## LemonMerigneCruze (Jan 13, 2020)

obermd said:


> Before going any further, pull the dip stick out and verify there are two complete, uncracked, rubber grommets on the bottom of it. I had one fail in my 2012 and got a similar spray pattern.
> 
> Welcome to Cruzetalk and gesundheit.


Thanks for the reply. The orings are both there, no cracks but a bit of shrinkage. It does require a decent tug to remove so im going to say its good. There is no oil on or around the air inlet or filter box which are right next to the dipstick. Visible oil is mostly near right side of the engine block.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In that case I'd clean up the oil and do the same inspection around the oil lines in your picture. This really looks like a high pressure spray.


----------



## LemonMerigneCruze (Jan 13, 2020)

obermd said:


> In that case I'd clean up the oil and do the same inspection around the oil lines in your picture. This really looks like a high pressure spray.


Definitely seems like high pressure. I inspected under the turbo shroud and the oil return tube looks fairly clean around and below it. I do see signs of more oil below the manifold but it looks like drippage from above. I shall keep digging. Thanks again for your replies ?


----------



## LemonMerigneCruze (Jan 13, 2020)

Just to follow up, it was a failed pcv in the intake which caused a blown valve cover gasket.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

LemonMerigneCruze said:


> Just to follow up, it was a failed pcv in the intake which caused a blown valve cover gasket.


That's crazy, I've seen a lot of those failures, but you're the first one that looked like you had a kid in the garage with a squirt gun full of oil 😅

Thanks for the follow up


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

LemonMerigneCruze said:


> Just to follow up, it was a failed pcv in the intake which caused a blown valve cover gasket.


Good update. Makes sense since the turbo boost goes into the crankcase and can blow the seals out when the pcv system fails.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

LemonMerigneCruze said:


> Just to follow up, it was a failed pcv in the intake which caused a blown valve cover gasket.


I know this thread is old, but mine did the same thing. Thought the engine was blown!


----------

